# 4dHK standard solution: how to make a smaller dose



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay,

I've got my distilled water, basking soda, gram scaler, and drop checker; but I don't have a 500ml or 50ml cylinder. All I have is a 1ml dropper.



billionzz said:


> KH standards
> 
> Here is the information needed to make a KH standard. When I started using the drop checker method for measuring CO2 there was a lot of confusion as to the proper way to make a KH standard. After a lot of searching and asking questions I found the correct way to make a good KH standard.
> 
> ...


According to these directions, this will give me much more fluid than I need. I only want about 20ml of solution, so my question is, how can I modify these directions so it can fit my needs?

thanks


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

It's going to be tough to make that small of amount of 4 dKH water. It may really be impossible.

I filled up an old 250ml Prime bottle about halfway and added only enough baking soda that was on the tip of my finger. Even after that I had to dilute it quite a bit with more distilled water to get it down to 4 dKH. I had a KH test kit to measure my progress.

I really just don't think you can make only 20ml of 4 dKH water.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

^ - right, not without a microbalance... Just plan on tossing about 90% of your solutions leading up to your 4dKH finished product.


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Feb 16, 2008)

I used a small plastic container approx. 1 US quart.

Started out with half a quart of distilled water, added a pinch of baking soda by hand. 

Got a reading of 11dKH, filed the container with more distilled water, got down to about 10dKH. 

At that point I started pouring out container water and replacing it with only distilled.

Took about 4 or 5 adjustments and I was up and running with a quart of 4dKH.

Unscientific, but really only took a few minutes.


----------



## lawrencesoh (Feb 20, 2008)

wao.... cool 
did not know that something like that could be done like this


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

lawrencesoh said:


> wao.... cool
> did not know that something like that could be done like this


You have to be pretty lucky to hit close to 4 dKH that way, but the first time I made some that's how I did it - easy. The next time it took me a whole gallon of distilled water and lots of frustration before I finally got there. If you can get about 10-20 dKH by this method you can calculate the mixture needed to get to 4 dKH, and it gets easy again. Volume of 10 dKH times 10 = [volume of 10 dKH + volume of distilled water] times 4.


----------

